# how do I get better at advanced cubeshape for Square 1?



## buelercuber (Jul 12, 2010)

hello, i have just recently got into sq1 from lance the blue knight page.
amd, i also saw a video on youtube on how to do sq1 cubeshape advanced method. I find it easy, but not when im actually timing myself. is there any way you guys can help me get better at cubeshape on sq1? or are there any sites or better videos that would help?

video i learned from:

(fail i dont know how to do it) heres the link 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAr0b3ffI1k&playnext_from=TL&videos=CrOXBbVCYo8


----------



## blah (Jul 12, 2010)

Stop whoning and start practicing.


----------



## buelercuber (Jul 12, 2010)

blah said:


> Stop whoning and start practicing.



I've been practicing for a month, and i still haven't gotten any better at it.:confused:


----------



## Neo63 (Jul 12, 2010)

Just do hundreds of solves, and this might help a bit. What I did was learn all the 2-move cube shapes, then three, then four, etc...

Oh and sometimes minimal move count isn't always the best, some shapes might require one or two more moves but is 2gen, so try and experiment.


----------



## buelercuber (Jul 12, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> Just do hundreds of solves, and this might help a bit. What I did was learn all the 2-move cube shapes, then three, then four, etc...
> 
> Oh and sometimes minimal move count isn't always the best, some shapes might require one or two more moves but is 2gen, so try and experiment.



 wow this chart is amazing! thanks!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 12, 2010)

blah said:


> Stop whoning and start practicing.



Whoning...?


----------



## blade740 (Jul 12, 2010)

First of all, come up with SOME way to do every shape on your own. Get to where you never have to "wing it. Then, any shape that takes more than 7 twists, learn a better way. After that, do what Neo63 said: go through the chart, easiest to hardest, and if your alg is longer than the optimal one, learn the optimal one.


----------



## buelercuber (Jul 12, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > Stop whoning and start practicing.
> ...



now i get it, its a method, the woners method.lol BUT i cant find anything about it.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 12, 2010)

Learn the two and three movers and then intuitively work out how to reduce every other shape to those.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 12, 2010)

buelercuber said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > blah said:
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAr0b3ffI1k


----------



## blah (Jul 12, 2010)

buelercuber said:


> hello, i have just recently got into sq1 from lance the blue knight page.
> amd, i also saw a video on youtube on how to do sq1 cubeshape advanced method. I find it easy, but not when im actually timing myself. is there any way you guys can help me get better at cubeshape on sq1? or are there any sites or better videos that would help?
> 
> video i learned from:
> ...





Sa967St said:


> buelercuber said:
> 
> 
> > ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> ...


owatselafairu


----------

